# Grogans 60p: "Reaching towards the Sun" Pic heavy



## grogan

Hey Fishforums friends,
Well after many hours of tinkering and researching aqua scapes I finally found a layout I like. But before I go to far, lets start with the tank specs:

*The tank is a ADA 60p high clarity rimless 18 gallon. 

*The stand is a 29 gallon petco wood stand. My old 29 gallon used to sit on it and I have always liked the look of the stand. I decided to keep it and use it in this application. 

*The filter is an Ehime 2215 with clear tubbing and ADA lilly pipes for the returns and intake.

*The light is a custom built Catalina dual bulb t5 fixture. It has extra wide reflectors and dual ballists. 

*The CO2 system is another custom built regulator I ended up getting for free. I had an issue with my other regulator...killing all of my fish. The builder felt so bad he sent me this regulator as an apology. He has amazing customer service. I plan on using an ADA glass diffuser in this tank rather than a reactor simply because I really want all ADA products in this thing.

*The substrate system is the complet ADA system. It starts with Power Sand (Rich in organic elements and increases aeration),Penac W (lessens the anaerobic process), Penac p (promotes plant growth), and Bacter 100. (beneficial bacteria) I then topped the whole thing of with 9l of Amazonia soil.

*The driftwood and rocks were pulled off the Matanuska River.

And now for the barrage of pics:


































































Plants arrive next friday. Thanks for viewing and any comments.


----------



## BettaGuy

Sounds super expensive. All that ADA stuff must cost you loads of $$$. Appart from that this tank looks super amazing, can't wait to see pics with plants next friday.


----------



## VanishingWolf26

Tank looks great


----------



## Cory1990

It looks nice! I like the driftwood. Send me some of your spendy dirt k


----------



## funlad3

Looks awesome! I really want to set up a tidal mangrove tank with a surge system, but I haven't the room.  Maybe at school.....


----------



## grogan

funlad3 said:


> Looks awesome! I really want to set up a tidal mangrove tank with a surge system, but I haven't the room.  Maybe at school.....


Hmmm this has the potential for amazing! Dang funlad it used to be you and me that had all the cool projects.... your slacking!


----------



## Murloc

Always a fan of rimless tanks.

Looks like you getting ready to pump some serious CO2 into that tank haha... I use 5lbs CO2 tanks too, with a regulater and all that good stuff. I have 2 15lbs tanks that hold oxygen, I need to get them switched over. 

Can't wait to see what kind of plants you get in there!


----------



## Cory1990

I want grogans co2 set up...drool 


What kind of fish are going in there? I think if I remember you didn't like discus and when I first seen the wood that's what I thought of. So what's your plans?


----------



## grogan

I plan on adding some Asian rummy nose, amano shrimp, and otos.


----------



## funlad3

grogan said:


> Dang funlad it used to be you and me that had all the cool projects.... your slacking!


Out of room, out of money!


----------



## snyderguy

Where do you find these awesome pieces of driftwood and rocks?


----------



## Cory1990

In the woods, you don't find most like grogans in one solid piece you have to piece them together.


1000th post!


----------



## Redhead305

gorgeous tank


----------



## Fuzz

I need to figure out where I can pick up some driftwood. I have a nearby river and some woods, but I honestly don't know what I'm exactly looking for. I'm sure that certain kinds of woods are bad for tanks...unless they're all ok as long as they're prepared?

Looks good so far Grogs. What are you thinking about for plants? I have some suggestions on hard to grow plants that you could try that I haven't had success with(even with soft water, high light, and high co2)


----------



## grogan

I ordered a ton of:
Glossostigma 
Micro Sword
Christmas Moss
Pigmy Chain Sword

And a huge mess of stem plants

They are all for the shop so I will hand pick the stems I prefer. The others above are Just for me. Lol I have a entire square foot of Glossostigma!


----------



## funlad3

I bet you just spent more on plants than I spent for 1 square inch of coral. I own mummy eye.


----------



## grogan

What did you get each eye for? We sell them at the shop for $100 per eye.


----------



## funlad3

:lol:

A friend chipped in $30 for our $90 order from another local seller (also friend). We got 2 full eyes and one forming eye of mummy eye chalice from the original lineage for the $90. I'm counting the forming eye as a half, so we paid $36 an eye.


----------



## grogan

Wow! what a deal! The one we have at the shop has a stupid amount of eyes. Something like 40 +. 

Crazy salties spending butt loads of cash...wait..Im the same way.


----------



## funlad3

We're both stupid. Could you snap a picture of your colony? I hate only ever seeing high end chalices in pieces....


----------



## grogan

Yeah. Ill be in there Friday and ill take a picture for you.


----------



## grogan

scrap that. I found a pic on our fb page from last week. BAAAMMM done


----------



## funlad3

Nice, although I'd rather have that Chevron Tang.


----------



## funlad3

Ooh, I just got a picture of our frag! I get to pick it up in two weeks after it heals.


----------



## grogan

oh snap! Its green so you know its my favorite coral. My roommates is up to 6 eyes.


----------



## funlad3

Nice! Do you have any idea how fast it grows? I know that most high end chalices can take forever to noticeably grow, but I'm still curious.


----------



## grogan

The one in the shop took like two years to get to that point. It started as one eye. We actually wont sell it or frag it as is. At full price it sits around $4000 ish...so not alot of people want to buy the whole colony. With such a high value the owner does not want to frag it. A few more months and we will add it to our 500 gallon display tank. Thats where all of our ridiculous expensive mother colonies live. 

My roommates frag shot out 3 eyes in the last two months though. Maybe they just take awhile to get started then explode with eyes. Ill be in there on friday and Ill ask for you.


----------



## grogan

Here is the one in my house:









..Quit trying to turn me to the dark side!


----------



## BettaGuy

oh snap, it's almost friday  Can't wait for those plant pics. I really like the way those corals look, but I don't have a clue about salt water so I'm gonna stop talking now


----------



## grogan

Yeah my plants will be in the shop tomorrow...but I wont. My truck driving job that pays the bills needs me. One of the drivers I work with has been out all week and they have me covering his shift. I work from 10am to 7pm..and the store closes at 7. I asked the dispatcher if I could work my regular shift friday so I could be in to work the plants and sell them. They don't have any other drivers that can cover the shift..or capable. I am the pick up driver, meaning I cover days off, people who call in sick, or vacations. Its a compliment to be this driver but it has its draw backs. Im am bummed but at least Im getting a paycheck. 

I went in today after closing and asked the owner to hide the box in the back of the shop until Saturday morning. I will go in before opening and work the plants and sell them. At the end of the day I will be taking home my plants for this 60p and hopefully planting that night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## funlad3

Fingers crossed indeed! Can't wait to see what you manage to create this time


----------



## Cory1990

Beautiful coral frags!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I had some mummy eye for my tank but I think I'd end up killing it  I had one in my tank and didn't last all to long. 

And I can't wait to see the tank grogan!


----------



## grogan

My only down fall is time. I am swamped this weekend. If push comes to shove I will have to bail on friends to give this aquarium its due time to plant. I estimate that it will take me roughly 4 hours. This is alot more fun without time constraints.


----------



## Murloc

grogan said:


> My only down fall is time. I am swamped this weekend. If push comes to shove I will have to bail on friends to give this aquarium its due time to plant. I estimate that it will take me roughly 4 hours. This is alot more fun without time constraints.


Do what I do.... Invite your friends over for a few brews... Then work on your tank and have them help you hah. I have a few friends that are leery to come over, because there is always a 50 / 50 chance i'm working on something for my animals and I will need a hand. 

For a vacation next year, I have narrowed down my trip to 2 places. Alaska or Florida. My grandmother lives in Florida, along with the mangrove swamps and gators... My Uncle lives in Alaska with the salmon and norther pike fishing... so it's a toss up. I may just randomly show up in your store and ramble on about how awesome Fluval is and how salt is so much better then fresh water hahaha


----------



## BettaGuy

Take your time grogan. I bet we all can wait for an awesomely done tank if it requires a few more days of patience


----------



## grogan

Murloc said:


> Do what I do.... Invite your friends over for a few brews... Then work on your tank and have them help you hah. I have a few friends that are leery to come over, because there is always a 50 / 50 chance i'm working on something for my animals and I will need a hand.
> 
> For a vacation next year, I have narrowed down my trip to 2 places. Alaska or Florida. My grandmother lives in Florida, along with the mangrove swamps and gators... My Uncle lives in Alaska with the salmon and norther pike fishing... so it's a toss up. I may just randomly show up in your store and ramble on about how awesome Fluval is and how salt is so much better then fresh water hahaha


Fluval and Salt...I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. yeah go to Florida! Bahaha nah man that should be a no brainer. Besides, your chances of getting stabbed are less likely up here. Killed by bears on the other hand...



BettaGuy said:


> Take your time grogan. I bet we all can wait for an awesomely done tank if it requires a few more days of patience


Yeah this is what I did. Really sucked when I went in and sorted all the plants today. Well at least I got to see how they turned out. Yeah they are AMAZING! My guy at Jermack always hooks it up.


----------



## grogan

Its going down tonight! Got my plants, more substrate, and a diffusers...im broke!


----------



## funlad3

At least you're not in debt! I had to make a bet with my dad's cousin tonight, although I won, got to eat a ton of brownies, and I got $5. So maybe I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Redhead305

lol florida isnt that bad i live prob 10min to the beach and 10min to the everglades


----------



## Murloc

Redhead305 said:


> lol florida isnt that bad i live prob 10min to the beach and 10min to the everglades


That's awesome. Send me a snake head! Hah jk.. But I would seriously hunt Reticulated Pythons for a living if I lived there.


----------



## grogan

Okay..So it only took me 3 hours and 4 beers. Man I was on a mission! Put on some tunes and start planting. If I can manage to not kill all of these plants that would be awesome. Hell Im even wanting to break down the 56 gallon and replace it with another rimless we have at the shop! Alright well here we go! 

The loot that I picked up today. Tons of plants, ADA diffuser, and some more Aquasoil.









Re worked the gravel lines and added some more to level it off. Then I misted the entire thing to prepare for planting.









Crypts first









Stem plants..and lots of them









Glosso, my carpet plant









Before adding the carpet plant









I love these tweezers!









Almost there

















Slowly filling after attaching the flame moss to the submerged driftwood areas. 











And presto! Decided to put the bar stools in front of it because Im going to be sitting here alot. 



















I did however have two problems. My Hydor inline heater has not arrived at the shop yet so Im using a temporary heater. My clear CO2 pressure rated tubing would not fit the diffuser. I guess I could have forced it on but the thing cost way to much money to risk it. I used an older piece of CO2 tubbing from a previous setup instead. Its only temporary. I will be picking some up from the shop tomorrow. Oh and the rocks piled up on top of the driftwood are temporary. They are there to hold the driftwood down until it is water logged. 

All in all, I am very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Looks great grogan. I love the driftwood sticking out.


----------



## bveister

Grogan you are just too good haha Hey I got a 150g waiting to go in my basement that I'm going to plant, want to help?  I know you can't resist a chance to make a masterpiece!


----------



## BV77

Lookin' good, Grogan


----------



## BettaGuy

It really does look awesome, I could have waited another month to see this  That driftwood really gives it another dimension


----------



## Obsidian

Sahweet!


----------



## Murloc

Obsidian said:


> Sahweet!


I second this motion. I said the exact same thing when he had all his plants laying out. Saaahhweeet! 

I got to get my lazy butt down to San Diego to get me some plants, and order some in.

Ohh yeah, tank looks dope dude! Nice move with the CO2 and diffuser. Sometimes, when your setting up a tank, you want to be impatient and just keep going on. Then sometimes, you break a $150 part and punch a wall


----------



## grogan

I have broken a diffuser in the past and knew how little effort it takes. This ADA stuff is amazing and super fragile. Im not looking forward to cleaning the lily pipes! Thanks for the compliments everybody.


----------



## Rhodes

Lily Pipes look pretty sweet man. I definately need to get me some of those bad boys. I've been down in homer working on the school and been doing some halibut fishing the last few days thats why I missed your call. MMMMMM!!!!! Halibut Gaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## grogan

Dang catching sume butts! Yeah I was calling to see if you wanted to help me set it up. hmmm fishing and setting up tanks..my two favorite things in the world. You going to be in town next weekend?


----------



## funlad3

The scape looks pretty darn good, but there looks to be too much equipment inside of the tank. Any way you can go a bit more minimal and keep the natural look you created so well? Just pushing you to be your best. You're not even two years into planted tanks and you've already finished your masterpiece? Boo! You can't peak that soon!

I'm so posting pictures tomorrow of what I did in my brother's 29 gallon planted. You'll like. And then pictures of my 90 gallon reef. You'll love.


----------



## grogan

Yeah that heater, and blue tubbing are temporary. Ill be adding an inline heater and clear CO2 tubbing to cut down on that. Well I guess what I meant by 'masterpiece' was my best yet. Oh im sure ill have many more tanks to build. Oh and that 360 gallon plantex I did a few months ago is about to see some change. Lets just say I have been hired to do some aquascaping in the near future.


----------



## funlad3

My largest qualm with the tank as it is right now is actually the glass plumbing! :lol: Can you move it to the back behind the wood? I might have a huge eggcrate frag rack and a MaxiJet in my DT, but I know obtrusive when I see it! :lol: The scaping itself looks fantastic though.


----------



## grogan

I could move them but they are positioned to be blasting water directly at the diffuser on the other side. This makes a vortex of CO2. Its a new method to me so im giving it a shot before I veer from the ADA path. I see what you mean though. Ill play around with them and see if I can find a setup that works and is appealing to the eye.


----------



## funlad3

Excellent, good luck!


----------



## Fuzz

looks good, grogs! I want to see it when it's matured. Those stems are going to look awesome behind that driftwood. I also like the carpet on one side/area of the tank. I'm somewhat doing that in mine with dwarf sag


----------



## grogan

Fuzz said:


> looks good, grogs! I want to see it when it's matured. Those stems are going to look awesome behind that driftwood. I also like the carpet on one side/area of the tank. I'm somewhat doing that in mine with dwarf sag


Good to hear! I always like the look of sag but never can convince myself to bring it home. I see all the reds and my eyes look like a kid at a candy store! Its a new system so the timers on the CO2 and lights required some tinkering and monitoring. I came home from work today and the lights were off, CO2 was running and had popped out of the diffuser. Good thing it had only been going for two hours. I fixed the issue with the light timer and securely attached the tubbing to the $135 diffuser. This setup is so delicate and expensive I grit my teeth ever time I tough it lol. 

Hows about some updated pics on your tanks progress?


----------



## grogan

UPDATE OF ALL TIME!

Day 3:
Hands down the best growth I have ever seen in a planted tank. I know everybody is getting tired of me ADA this and ADA that but DAMN! This is my first time using the platform and it works. The plants are pearling already (naturally oxygenating the tank). Grinning from ear to ear right now. Im about to order their full fertilizer system...I am sooooo broke. However I cant argue results:


----------



## funlad3

Dang; except for the glass plumbing, that really does look fantastic!


----------



## grogan

:/ gritting my teeth right now! Pictures don't do this aquarium justice. Uploading a video


----------



## Rhodes

Tank looks great bud. Ya I think Ill be in town next weekend. What did you have in mind?


----------



## grogan

Rhodes said:


> Tank looks great bud. Ya I think Ill be in town next weekend. What did you have in mind?


The usual. Brews, games, and tanks. My place this time. The following weekend Im off to catch some slamin salmon in Valdez. Nice Halibut pic btw. I was working when you sent that pic.....yeah thats not an earth quake, its my teeth grinding.


----------



## Murloc

Nice dude! It might seem like a simple thing, but whenever your plants are giving off O2, it is a thing of beauty to their grower!

Your reds in the back look good, give them a little time, the new growth should fill in all red, I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## grogan

Thanks bud. Here is the video I promised. Its some poor camera work and some cheeky YouTube music. Enjoy
[yt]ge-ANtidNMg&list=UUJUGlP7CDP1F5BHlt0nLa8Q&index[/yt]


----------



## ZebraDanio12

I love the scape. I'm waiting on a piece of driftwood to get water logged before rearranging my tank again. Anyway to getit to water log quicker? -_-


----------



## BettaGuy

boil it if you can, that always works. If it is too big just flip it after a few hours


----------



## grogan

I usually just toss it in the tank, pile rocks on top and let it due its due corse. I do 50% water changes in all of my planted tanks so leeching tannins don't really bug me to much. In the case of this aquarium I have been doing 50% daily and feeding the bacteria with an ADA bacteria food. There wont be any fish in the aquarium for another three weeks so I am not to worried about it.


----------



## pinetree

It looks beautiful!


----------



## grogan

I have been swamped at work recently. The tank has fallen on the back burner! I should have started this thing in the winter. So far there is no algae whatsoever. I have been working late, camping, fishing, hanging with friends ect. With the lilly pipes you simply lift the return pipe up at night to oxidize the aquarium. It has to be done every night... essentially meaning I have to sleep in my bedroom every night. If I skip this surface skim builds up to the MAX! It takes winter time dedication.


----------



## grogan

Of course any update requires a picture! Especially with me


----------



## Murloc

Looking really good dude. What what CO2 diffuser are you using? Mine sucks, and I need to get a new one. I like the look of yours.


----------



## Fuzz

he's using the ADA diffuser. I currently have an inline reactor which is 100% diffusion rate and it hides behind the tank where you can't see it. I'd like to get an inline heater too, but I haven't gotten around to it...That way I only have an in pipe, an out pipe, and a circulation pump.

Grogs : I get surface scum too and I lifted up my return pipe as well. the way it sits on the tank is really low to begin with and doesn't agitate the surface whatsoever...I have it always lifted(with a block of wood), day and night. My drop checker still gets almost yellow without turning up the Co2 or increasing the time....Unfortunately it makes the splashing noise and droplets of water fly up towards my light fixture. I remedied this by making sure my glass top is covering as much of that area as possible.


----------



## grogan

I have used inline reactors before and like them. The lily pipes actually sit very nice up high. The suction cups hold them up just fine...its my memory that is slacking lol. 

To be honest, I have always liked in tank glass diffuser more. I just like the look of them.


----------



## Coolfish

That looks pretty nice.


----------



## grogan

Well I just got back from a 3 day fishing tip. 3 days without dosing and algae has taken over the tank. Ill be doing a water change tonight and starting over the dosing cycle tonight. Dang high maintenance aquarium lol


----------



## BettaGuy

wow that sucks, could you automate the dosing somehow? Like little pumps that add a bit of the fertelizer each day?


----------



## Fuzz

Hmmm...that doesnt really make sense to me. Why does not dosing ferts make algae bloom? You can over fertilize when you go away a few days...or if you have someone that is watching your fish/house for you, you can leave the ferts in one of those daily pill boxes. I do that even for myself so its quick and easy.


----------



## Murloc

grogan said:


> Well I just got back from a 3 day fishing tip. 3 days without dosing and algae has taken over the tank. Ill be doing a water change tonight and starting over the dosing cycle tonight. Dang high maintenance aquarium lol


Haha.. Growing healthy plants = No algae. Now you have me paranoid that I am going to come home from my trip to a giant green rectangle sitting in my house.

Did you at least catch some good fish?


----------



## BettaGuy

Fuzz said:


> Hmmm...that doesnt really make sense to me. Why does not dosing ferts make algae bloom? You can over fertilize when you go away a few days...or if you have someone that is watching your fish/house for you, you can leave the ferts in one of those daily pill boxes. I do that even for myself so its quick and easy.


I think it has something to do with balance. If you don't have the perfect balance between co2, fertelizers, and light you are gonna get a little bit of algae. But if you leave one out all together algae will grow really quickly. The algae just need one of the three things to be in surplus and it will thrive since there is many different species of algae that all have different requirements to grow.


----------



## grogan

That is correct. When their is an imbalance in a planted aquarium algae will result. I have fixed it now. I cleaned the glass and added amano shrimp and some otos. I have also got the tank back on its dosing regime. Ill add some new pics tonight after work.


----------



## BettaGuy

yay, I said something correct


----------



## Harliquin

what are the plants in pic #4? im asking because i got some that i think are the same from my LFS and they were just sold as "assorted" and id really love to know what they are


----------



## grogan

crew,
Sorry I missed out on so many post. I recently had to move the entire system. A high tech planted tank is harder to move than any reef tank....FACT! I know this because I moved a planted tank and a reef tank. A planted tank bounces back faster though. The whole experience was truly dynamic. When it comes to aquatic masters: planted and reefers=...:/!! This is the first time I have actually been able to sit down on my computer to update. So as usual, lets have some pics of the 60p


----------



## Fuzz

looks great, grogs!


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Still looks amazing!


----------



## BettaGuy

It does for sure. Once the water stains and floating pieces of plant are gone it will be right back to where it was before.


----------



## grogan

BettaGuy said:


> It does for sure. Once the water stains and floating pieces of plant are gone it will be right back to where it was before.


I know right! 

Well here is another pic from a different angle. 

I also ordered a new ADA LED light that actually fits the tank


----------



## ZebraDanio12

I'm so jelly....One day I will have a tank like this.


----------



## grogan

Update:
Well I just did some trimming and tank cleaning. I started using ADA fertilizers and am amazed at the results. The reds are starting to come back and I have been trimming the glosso every week to keep the carpet look. The fist pic is a before and the second is after the trimming.


----------



## Fuzz

you really did a great job on this, grogs. i'm still trying to work out a floor plan for mine. I don't plan on using driftwood or rocks, but I really like the Japanese style scaping(one or two different plant types)...right now, mine is more of a cluster, but it's getting fewer and fewer plants every time i really work on it. I'm taking out the plants I don't really like for whatever reason...but I seem to keep getting other plants in their place. ha...I think I just need to keep it more simple and stop trying so hard to figure out what i like/don't like.


----------



## grogan

Trust me I know where you are coming from on this. I recommend subscribing to the ADA channel on Youtube. I provode me with several examples of layouts and how plants would mature into the scape I want. Here check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/user/aquadesignamano?feature=g-all-u


----------



## lohachata

your tank is looking fantastic grogan...


----------



## Murloc

You should drive down to San Francisco next month... AFA is hosting our monthly meeting in San Fran, should be a great trip


----------



## grogan

3,193 miles of road separate me from San Francisco. However, trust me when I say I would love to make that journey! Maybe in the more finically sound future.


----------



## Cory1990

What's growing on the driftwood?


----------



## grogan

That would be java moss. I used green string to attach it to the driftwood. It is really easy to do and grows in rather nice. 

Today I am doing a cleaning and taking some pictures. Trimming this thing is almost a twice a week ordeal.


----------



## Murloc

grogan said:


> That would be java moss. I used green string to attach it to the driftwood. It is really easy to do and grows in rather nice.
> 
> Today I am doing a cleaning and taking some pictures. Trimming this thing is almost a twice a week ordeal.


You ever take the trimmings and sell them in a plant package? 

I have so much java moss it isn't even funny.... Flame moss too. I have been growing Singapore moss in a separate deli cup, infused with CO2 under my light.. It has started to take off nice, and that is the moss that I actually want haha.


----------



## grogan

I usually just toss them or re-plant them. Not a bad idea though...


----------



## grogan

A long overdue update:

Okay so this tank is still kicking and growing rapidly. I added a Kessel LED light and started using ADA fertilizers. Together they provide excellent growth. The carpet is still struggling to take off but the glosso is far from dying. I also added a inline heater to cut down on in tank equipement. I also found a neat little lily pipe magnet scraper. It makes cleaning the tubes and glass a breeze. Here are some quick phone pictures.


----------



## weedkiller

like what youve done with the place


----------



## Fuzz

That's a pretty intense light! 

I had trouble with glosso in flourite. It pretty much just made a mess. Wouldn't stay down and I clouded my tank when I went to replant it. I want to try it again now that I don't have flourite, but I'd hate to throw away my 50+ pieces of Dwarf Sagittaria.


----------



## grogan

Hmmm to stock with the sag or not to stick with the sag?.... It's up to you but my personal opinion would be to stick with it. The only way I would ever plant glosso or hc would be in a new setup, without water. They are a pain to plant any other way.


----------



## Fuzz

The problem with the sag is that it's starting to grow too tall for my liking...I might have gotten some of the taller species mixed in, but I was also reading on other forums that sag can grow taller under certain unknown circumstances. I don't really want to mow it, but I guess if I have to, it won't be a huge problem. The tank only has sag, one ozelot sword, and one amazon sword(deciding which one i'm gonna keep), so I get the "big open field with one random tree" feel/look. Just gotta wait for the swords to get bigger.


----------



## grogan

Update:
I did a big trim last Saturday and replanted. Here is a pic of how it looks tonight.


----------



## Fuzz

im diggin it, grogs.

unfortunately for me, I fell in love with Severums and will soon need to either change my tank to unplanted...or get another tank, which will be necessary in the near future anyways when they get bigger.


----------



## Superfly724

Please, for the sake of everyone involved, don't enter the TOTM contests. :razz: That tank is stunning. I'm extremely impressed. I can only aspire to have a tank that looks that good some day.


----------



## Fuzz

It's all about research and planning. You think it's really difficult, but it isn't. After looking at all the crazy ADA tanks and whatnot, your mind can run wild and get all kinds of ideas.


----------



## grogan

Fuzz said:


> im diggin it, grogs.
> 
> unfortunately for me, I fell in love with Severums and will soon need to either change my tank to unplanted...or get another tank, which will be necessary in the near future anyways when they get bigger.


Well sounds like its time for a new tank. Fish are over rated anyways. 



Superfly724 said:


> Please, for the sake of everyone involved, don't enter the TOTM contests. :razz: That tank is stunning. I'm extremely impressed. I can only aspire to have a tank that looks that good some day.


Ha, yeah it wont be entered in TOTM anymore. Everybody knows its mine anyways lol. Thank you for the compliment. You can definitely have a tank like this just be prepared to do some research. The hardest part is finding the balance of light, CO2, and nutrients. 



Fuzz said:


> It's all about research and planning. You think it's really difficult, but it isn't. After looking at all the crazy ADA tanks and whatnot, your mind can run wild and get all kinds of ideas.


Couldn't agree more. Sevrums... really!?


----------



## grogan

Oh I almost forgot to add a crucial change I have made recently. I started doing my water changes with RO water. Since RO water has such a low Ph and none of the key minerals I add them with buffers. I use Seachem Discus Buffer 5.8-6.8 and Seachem Equilibrium (restores and maintains mineral balance and GH). Since the last three water changes growth has doubled.


----------



## Fuzz

grogan said:


> Sevrums... really!?


yep. I had the one rotkiel in my 55 gal "cichlid tank", but came across some "red-spotted golds" and some "whites" that look super awesome. I have already gotten them to the point where they will eat out of my hand. I want to eventually be able to fully submerge my hand with one of their cubes, but as for now I can have my first knuckles under while they pluck away. 

..So now I have a "severum tank" and a "cichlid tank". Between me and my fiance, we have 5 tanks set up....what's one more, right?


----------



## grogan

Hahaha I bought my girlfriend an ADA 60p for Christmas and took over her 75 gallon. Satellite tanks lol.


----------



## Redhead305

i havnt been on in forever but the tank looks amazing i never got to see the finish setup


----------



## grogan

I snapped this pic yesterday. I recently added a new ADA led light fixture to it.


----------

